# newbie trying to install citrix client



## rsm0001 (Jun 16, 2012)

All,

I have used a few flavors of Linux for over 6 years (slackware, Ubuntu and Fedora) mostly and also MacOsX. Just thought I would try out FreeBSD. Got a copy of 9.0 and installed it on my old AMD64 m/c (DELL Dimension C521). Like it so far.

Next step was to install some of the most common software that I use - Chromium, LibreOffice etc. No problem. Until I tried to install citrix client. I need it to connect to our work machines remotely.

Not much luck here.

```
pkg_add -r citrix_ica
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest/citrix_ica.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest/citrix_ica.tbz' by URL

cd /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica

make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE

You have to fetch the file manually from

[url]http://www.citrix.com/English/SS/downloads/details.asp?dID=2755&downloadID=3323&pID=186[/url]

Once en.linuxx86.tar.gz has been downloaded move it to /usr/ports/distfiles/citrix_ica-linuxx86-10.6.tar.gz and restart the build.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica.
```

Given link doesn't seem to be valid anymore. Appreciate any possible help.

Sincerely,
Ramesh


----------



## sistematico (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe here?


----------



## HenkeZan (Jun 16, 2012)

No, the version being looked for is (as far as I know) not available at the Citrix homepage any longer. I have sent you a PM with a link to the requested version.

/Henrik


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2012)

License prevents building a package.


```
RESTRICTED=	License prohibits redistribution
```


----------



## aorchid (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello,

Just tried to build this as well and I also am unable to obtain the distribution file linuxx86_12.1.0.203066.tar.gz. 

Thanks, Aric


----------



## HenkeZan (Feb 14, 2013)

It's here (as the port would tell you)

http://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/receivers-by-platform/receiver-for-linux-121.html

Download, and move to /usr/ports/distfiles.

/HenkeZan


----------



## aorchid (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, I found it afterall. Should have deleted my post, apologies. 

Unfortunately, it does't seem to work. Trying to open an ica file does nothing.


----------

